# Lets talk wheelbarrows



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Yea - to rich and fancy for my blood, LOL. I have an old timers wheelbarrow:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/2008-07-15_Construction_wheelbarrow_at_Duke.jpg









Until it gives out, I'm stuck in the turn of the century.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

kewpalace said:


> Yea - to rich and fancy for my blood, LOL. I have an old timers wheelbarrow:
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/2008-07-15_Construction_wheelbarrow_at_Duke.jpg
> 
> ...





wheelbarrows like that are designed for men. really. they reuire more upper body strength, and a higher center of gravity. I HATE tat kind of wheelbarrow. 

I think the rubbermade thing is next on my list, though I currently have the cutest little metal 1960's made wheelbarrow. it is small, and highly manuaverable. they dont' even make them anymore and when I did a Craig's list search, two of them came up , listed as some kind of antique! "Mid-Century" was the word they used to put an outrageous sum on a rusted old wheelbarrow. bah!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have one of those Rubbermade ones for my gardening but its useless for me as a stable tool because we often push the barrow up a plank to the top of the muck heap to tip so 1 wheel is a must
I cope fine with anything that's cheap - mine are similar to the old one you posted. I'd be traumatized if I spent $2K on something to move poop in!!!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Ha Ha #Kewplace, that is what I currently use, but plastic bucket. My old metal one wore out b/c of the urine. 

I too am traumatized about buying an expensive wheel barrow and my back isn't that bad. Just a torn disc. LOL. At least it's only 1 disc and not 3. 

I never thought of the rubber maid one not going up a plank. That's a good point. I do need a garden one though.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I can't say that I'd buy another one for the garden - you still have to lift it to push and I don't think its any easier to push


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello . Sorry to read about your sore back . It was real nice of your OH to buy you what he did . I use to have a run of the mill wheel barrow but I never got much change to use it as others did and I did not like saying to them at my old stables it is mine I want to use it .Then one day I went looking for it and it was gone just like the person that used it a lot . It happened a good few years ago .The stables I am at is great just FAB and I do not need one . Hope your ok take care . From purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

#Purplelady -- he didn't buy it for me. I really don't want it. To extravagant.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a manure cart it has the metal handles , not all solid plastic like the rubber maid, i can either push it or drag it. For wheelbarrows i like the kind they use for cement work. but it has gone and i have 2 others around here, one holding some pipe parts, and one needs the handles replaced, which are almost the cost of new one.


----------



## Purplelady (Dec 6, 2014)

Hello Davidsonknolifarm . I am sorry for thinking he bought you it I read it wrong ( sorry ) . Hope your OK to-day and that you have a good day .take care . From Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Someone needs to invent a manure "Rumba" that wanders around all day picking up and dumping poop ;-)


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Yard Cart 2 Way Dumping Wheelbarrow And Trailer - Horse.com

check this one out


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

This one looks really good with the fat tires.Smartcart Wheelbarrow for Garden, Stable, Lawn, Marina. Garden carts & utility carts from PPM
I will have to measure the width of my stall doors
Smartcart Wheelbarrow for Garden, Stable, Lawn, Marina. Garden carts & utility carts from PPM

they used to be called the Mullers Smart Cart


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Kewpalace that wheelbarrow of yours looks like one of my Dad's old ones. Used for wheeling concrete, I'm sure I can see a layer of cement on the sides of yours. That makes them real heavy sons of guns to push around.
That old wheelbarrow was indestructable.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine was sold as a garden wheelbarrow. The pan has a fairly large flat area with about 10" sides. If the greatest weight is placed in the front, it is easy to lift and go. The trick to save your back is to bend your knees and use them to lift. If I put a bale in it I let it hang out the front rather than my end to keep the weight over the wheel.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

For me the 2 wheels is a no go
You also need to be sure that the rubber is the solid rigid type or it 'folds' over when you tip and makes it harder


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Why don't you like two wheels #Jaydee?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Harder to push up the muck heap when we're trying to put new loads right up on the top and in the winter when its snowy and icy its harder to get through it with 2 wheels
In the winter the easiest way to move muck (I find) is using what we call a 'donkey' - a sheet of tarpaulin with grab handles on it but I've so far not found any here and my UK one finally fell apart a few years ago


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

jaydee said:


> ...
> In the winter the easiest way to move muck (I find) is using what we call a 'donkey' - a sheet of tarpaulin with grab handles on it but I've so far not found any here and my UK one finally fell apart a few years ago


 I use something called a calf sled in the winter. As its name implies, its a flat bed sled with about 4 or 5 inch sides and rope handle that is of a size to hold a new born calf to be dragged in from the field to some place warm. Its tough and versatile and will carry a load of manure or two square bales (four if you set the first two on the sides instead of in the bed). Since its made out of a thick plastic material it's extremely easy to pull it across snow and ice. Peavey Mart carries them here so perhaps Tractor Supply (pretty much the US equivalent of Peavey Mart) has them as well???


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Chevaux said:


> I use something called a calf sled in the winter. As its name implies, its a flat bed sled with about 4 or 5 inch sides and rope handle that is of a size to hold a new born calf to be dragged in from the field to some place warm. Its tough and versatile and will carry a load of manure or two square bales (four if you set the first two on the sides instead of in the bed). Since its made out of a thick plastic material it's extremely easy to pull it across snow and ice. Peavey Mart carries them here so perhaps Tractor Supply (pretty much the US equivalent of Peavey Mart) has them as well???


Chevaux -- so funny you bring this up. I have been in the business for 20 years and have been using a kids sled to pull my bales out to the pastures. Well my sled was busting this winter and I needed a new one. Besides that there was so much snow this winter it was so difficult pulling the bale out to the pasture-it kept falling off b/c of my deep foot steps. I would have to drag the bale back on the sled about 5 times. Out of desperation, I went to Runnings to see what I could find. No kids sleds available so I went to equine department and pleaded with them to find a solution. Calf Sled it was! Where have I been? Seriously, love it. I even rode on top of it down the hill to deliver hay with whoop!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

jaydee said:


> Harder to push up the muck heap when we're trying to put new loads right up on the top and in the winter when its snowy and icy its harder to get through it with 2 wheels
> In the winter the easiest way to move muck (I find) is using what we call a 'donkey' - a sheet of tarpaulin with grab handles on it but I've so far not found any here and my UK one finally fell apart a few years ago


Hi Jaydee, do you get a lot of snow in England? I lived there for 6 months working for Cynthia Haydon in Stow on the Wold. We didn't get much snow. I did learn about chillblanes though. 

I was wondering about two wheels. Huh


----------



## Jumping4Joy (Jan 29, 2014)

The barn that I board at has this wheelbarrow, and the barn that I work at has two: one for hay, and one for mucking. I like these wheelbarrows and they are definitely easier to maneuver than the regular ones. To me, it seems like a good investment because they last long time and it helps do the job more efficiently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

